# Modifier ET



## Jeritano (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello everyone.  Currently our office is out-of-network with UPMC.  Our physician is plastics/hand specialist and is on-call at our local hospital.  He often gets called for UPMC patients.  Recently, he has found modifier ET and wants to affix it to all his codes because he thinks he should be paid even though we are out-of-network because he treated the patient emergently.  We are not sure if this is appropriate.  It sounds to us as though this modifier is strictly for emergency department use.  Can anyone shed some light on this matter or confirm this for us?


----------

